

Obama Must Face the Rise of the Robots - rpm4321
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f6f19228-6bbc-11e2-a17d-00144feab49a.html
I didn't realize this was paywalled. Here's a Google News link to it:<p>www.google.com/search?hl=en&#38;gl=us&#38;tbm=nws&#38;q=Obama+Must+Face+the+Rise+of+the+Robots+(ft.com)+&#38;oq=Obama+Must+Face+the+Rise+of+the+Robots+(ft.com)+
======
mschuster91
That's a paywalled link.

